

Ask HN: What do you use to manage your server login info? - uptown

I've found Keepass to be a good solution for person login information, but I find it falls short when it comes to capturing the login credentials and notes related to web hosting.<p>I looking to track a variety of different types of information (email id's and passwords, FTP accounts, CPanel login info, etc.) tied to accounts across a diverse range of client sites.  I've tried text files, spreadsheets, and some other custom tools but haven't found the perfect solution for managing credential and hosting notes related to sites I operate for myself and others.  Does anyone have any great suggestions?
======
benologist
I use 1password, I have a folder for the admin credentials / ips, and another
folder for FTP accounts.

The only problem with 1password is they kind of gouge you, if you have mac +
pc you have to buy it twice and then again if you want it on iOS.

